# CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (f_399's car)



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Just installed MasonTech's on my roommates car (AJ). 
I'm sure you all know the car... 
Went from Ksports w/ aerosports to this... 
Here is a quick picture of what it was before... (couldnt find a better/recent shot) they were either too big or too small. 








anyways, here are the new ones... You can see how much mroe tuckage he got... I know the shots arent anything special.. 
front lip, and subframe are now on the floor!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (Santi)*

wow you do great work, and very nice pics man


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

dope!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Hell yes. The way it was meant to look.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

What is he running on the rear? Air house 2s should tuck wheel in the rear (if he is tucking)


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_What is he running on the rear? Air house 2s should tuck wheel in the rear (if he is tucking)


the plan is have the fender sit on the wheels lip all around
i have decided to move the rear lip in front then get a bigger lip in the back so they will be 9" and 10" 
the rear goes down no problem(lay on the lip and 10-15 psi), i purposely let it lay on the lip because if i tucked them, the outer lip will get scratched every time i air out








Big thanks to Darren (EasyTarget) for giving me a great deal on these masontech struts and Santi for installing them!


_Modified by f_399 at 8:34 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

****ing CHRIST AJ.
THAT LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*

Looks great man. So u ended up with a 215/35 in the end?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Meaty Ochre)*

yes sir!


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (f_399)*

How much better do the Mason Techs ride than the bag overs?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (TurboTrucka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboTrucka* »_How much better do the Mason Techs ride than the bag overs?

my ksport sucked bad so i think there was a BIG improvement in ride
i drive around 45-50 psi all around and i LOVE it.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

car looks great, also good to see more mkv masontech feedback


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

now it's time to pull those rear fenders for some tuckage!








looks killer AJ


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

So you don't want to tuck? 
Stunning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good AJ, but why oh why....
I assume you got a good deal?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dam looks hott


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Looks good AJ, but why oh why....
I assume you got a good deal?

Let's just say, he could have bought two new aero sport's for the same price.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
Let's just say, he could have bought two new aero sport's for the same price.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Meaty Ochre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meaty Ochre* »_









indeed!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

amazing


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

****'s SICK!


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (Santi)*

good work duder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks good AJ.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

that ish is low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking great and LOVE the CCW's


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
indeed!









love that pic


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

thanks to Drew, got everything cleaned up and properly laying frame








the passenger side was a little higher, now its even


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks Great Man!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Thanks bud!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (rubAdubDUB01)*

damn that looks good.. now come down to fort lauderdale and do my car


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (tonyb2580)*

Are those LM20's or Classics?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

classics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: CCW + Tuckage = ____________ (tonyb2580)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonyb2580* »_damn that looks good.. now come down to fort lauderdale and do my car









see u soon tonyB


----------

